# "most expensive" gifts and "best" gifts?



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

hi

what is the most expensive gift you have given your spouse ?

what is the most expensive gift you received from your spouse ?

and,

is this most expensive gift your spouse's favorite gift? if not what is their favorite gift?

is the most expensive gift you received your favorite? if not, what is?



i just read someone's comment on another site saying "expensive gifts are always appreciated" ALWAYS? i don't think so..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Most expensive gift I've received from him was probably my engagement ring. 
The most expensive gift he has received from me was a weekend trip to see one of his favorite bands. I paid for tickets,travel,and hotel. 

That was his favorite gift from me. He prefers experiences rather than stuff.
My engagement ring is great but my favorite gift from him was a poetry book by my favorite poet.

Expensive gifts are really nice but they aren't the end all be all of greatness.

What's your take on it? Was there something in particular about the comment that bothered you?


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

My favorite gift is far from the most expensive. It took alot of thought and time. My husband is a contractor. He took a window he replaced from a customer's home, (6' x 4' with 24 blocks) he refinished it and in each of the panes he put multiple pictures of us and our family throughout the years. It hangs on our entry wall and is always admired by everyone who comes to our house.

For me, time and thought are appreciated much more than expensive gifts.


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Most expensive gift I've received from him was probably my engagement ring.
> The most expensive gift he has received from me was a weekend trip to see one of his favorite bands. I paid for tickets,travel,and hotel.
> 
> That was his favorite gift from me. He prefers experiences rather than stuff.
> ...


the comment was by a man and it felt like he welcomed anything expensive. I thought he implied that if his girlfriend gave him a cheap gift he might not be happy. The question to which he replied was asked by a woman.she was there asking would the others be happy if they received a $150 gift for 25th birthday. She was not happy. And this man who replied also said that anything expensive is nice. So i thought when did men and women both start thinking about the price than the thought behind the prize? Other women too were jumping in saying how the boyfriend didnt 'buy enough'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

The gift I’m pretty sure is my wife’s favorite is best explained.

A long time ago in a place far, far away, when she and I were friends only and we were in a group with mutual friends having a free-wheeling discussion, I made a point—details don’t matter—that everyone, including her, laughed at and hooted me down for my gullibility.

We were still friends only when, about a year later, I received a postcard she sent while she was visiting home over Christmas. Her parents had had a holiday party and she spoke with one of their long-time friends. Somehow they got on the subject I had raised and she told him about the silly statement I had made. This fellow told her that, far from being silly, I had been 100% correct--and backed it up with a detailed explanation. Her post card said that she had discovered I was right all along and she guessed that she owed me a drink.

We met for the drink after New Years, and it turned into more of a date and then a relationship and here we are.

Oh yes, the gift.

She didn’t know that I saved the postcard for my own sentimental reasons. On the Christmas 25 years later, I framed it in a nice but simple silver frame, gift-wrapped it, and put it under the tree. When she opened it, her reaction was all I could have hoped for. She didn’t say anything, but I could read her thoughts playing on her face: Recognition of the postcard that she hadn’t seen in 25 years, surprise that I had saved it, pleasure that I had remembered the event that triggered our relationship, and joy that I had recognized its significance to both of us. She got all teary-eyed and I got the biggest hug ever. She’s liked other gifts I’ve given her, but none has ever gotten such an emotional reaction.

The postcard still sits in its frame on her dresser.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't like getting gifts. It makes me uncomfortable and I don't know how to react. My wife and I do not buy each other gifts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't like gifts either, but I do like giving.

We keep it at a low budget, as our finances allow.

There has been few times we went over the budget, and that's fine too, but we don't go crazy.

Best gift is that my wife is with me and we are happy, rest of materialistic crap I really don't care about.

I learned MANY moons ago that even the most amazing items/dreams QUICKLY become the norm and nothing special.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

finding-a-path said:


> hi
> 
> what is the most expensive gift you have given your spouse ?
> 
> ...


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband and I are not big gift givers; however, the most expensive gift that I have given him was a rifle that he wanted. 

The most expensive gift he has given me was a surprise trip to a fabulous resort for our 25 year anniversary - and that is probably my favorite gift.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

finding-a-path said:


> hi
> 
> what is the most expensive gift you have given your spouse ?
> 
> ...


I am an experience person.

My finest gift was my children.
Her finest gift was leaving.

Her most expensive one was a snowblower.
My most expensive one was a necklace made of perfect Jade.

Do I love my snowblower? It's a freakin machine...

Does she love her necklace? who cares?
:smthumbup:

Simply throwing money at someone is not enough. A gift must be from the heart, special to that person, and done with thought and kindness.

I have a plain silver ring with Celt knotwork that my GF gave me one night goofing around. We were being silly and it was a good time. She put it on my pinky because it was the only finger it would fit.

Its the only jewelry I wear.


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

karole said:


> My husband and I are not big gift givers; however, the most expensive gift that I have given him was a rifle that he wanted.
> 
> The most expensive gift he has given me was a surprise trip to a fabulous resort for our 25 year anniversary - and that is probably my favorite gift.


completing 25 years together is a huge thing...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love giving and receiving gifts but it has little to do with cost. I can afford to buy myself anything I want, expensive gifts don't impress me on their own.
The best gift is one given with thought about who the receiver is, what they like and what will make them happy.

My fave gifts from my partner are "doing" type things such as weekends away, Opera season tickets etc. Material objects are not what I live for.

I have gifts from my children that mean the world to me, little hand prints, voice recording, funny little things my daughter has bought me when on her Christmas shopping trip with her dad.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

the best gift costs no money at all.

it's a long love letter, heart felt and full of feeling.

I'd rather have that than just about anything. You can read it and remember, any time you want.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

finding-a-path said:


> completing 25 years together is a huge thing...


Thank you. We will be celebrating our 28th later this year. It's been an adventure, that's for sure. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

The most expensive gift I gave my wife was a inground swimming pool. She has asked for one since we have been married. 20 years. I thought it was time!!!!

I *was* not a big fan of pools. However, once installed and we did all the landscaping together it has really been a huge part in enjoying it together. Let's say there is a lot of horse play after dark. 

Oh, yeah, she also got an additional diamond for her engagement ring that included a entire new setting. 20 years this past April....puts up with a lot of my crap. She deserves nothing less. :smthumbup:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> the best gift costs no money at all.
> 
> it's a long love letter, heart felt and full of feeling.
> 
> I'd rather have that than just about anything. You can read it and remember, any time you want.


I have a couple of beautiful letters he has written for me. I treasure them and reread them on occasion especially when I miss him.


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> The most expensive gift I gave my wife was a inground swimming pool. She has asked for one since we have been married. 20 years. I thought it was time!!!!
> 
> I *was* not a big fan of pools. However, once installed and we did all the landscaping together it has really been a huge part in enjoying it together. Let's say there is a lot of horse play after dark.
> 
> Oh, yeah, she also got an additional diamond for her engagement ring that included a entire new setting. 20 years this past April....puts up with a lot of my crap. She deserves nothing less. :smthumbup:


:smthumbup:


----------



## Cmackdaddy (Dec 24, 2012)

finding-a-path said:


> hi
> 
> what is the most expensive gift you have given your spouse ?
> 
> ...


A Rolex with diamonds.

A Rolex Submariner.

Yes

Yes

We gave each other Rolex watches for our 25th anniversary 7 years ago and we both cherish them not only for the beauty and quality but also for the sentimental value.


----------



## Akinaura (Dec 6, 2011)

The most expensive gift my hubby has given me has to be the necklace and pendant I wear daily...it was expensive only for the fact that I have metal allergies and it's handcrafted in a metal I can tolerate. While I cherish the fact he spent time looking for a necklace for me, I absolutely adore a silly little cup he bought me last Christmas...it was the first time he took a shot of courage and bought me something I had not specifically asked for. (He himself has said he sucks at buying gifts for people)

The most expensive gift I gave him has to be the brand new iPhone I gave him after he returned from a deployment. Did he like it? Yes, but he cherishes the little note I wrote him back when we were dating more than anything. (And all the note said was "Peekaboo, I love you!" Lol) That note has survived 6 years, multiple jumps from airplanes, a warzone, and three moves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

